# horror in chicago



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

go to channel 5 news chicago today, i did a post in general too
i am out of words


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That is pretty awful... I don't think you should be angry with chicago though because... Sadly, the animal cruelty punishments available to the courts just arent very harsh. Just look at this site from years ago. This happened right on the other side of the pasture from the place I bought my horse. I remember whent he owner of these animals was alive, they were so pretty, I mean shiny and beautiful... and then look what happened.
http://www.equinerescueleague.org/erl/staffordcounty.htm
they really really need to change the laws and the penalty's that go with them.

You know the odd thing on that story on the news... the horse actually looked like they were feeding it, so that means... they KNEW what they were doing... evil people don't deserve animals.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

what happened?


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> . the horse actually looked like they were feeding it, so that means... they KNEW what they were doing... evil people don't deserve animals.


That's what I was thinking, too. So sad...

Here's a link, Ginger:

http://www.nbc5.com/news/17117189/detail.html?dl=headlineclick


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

OMG POOR HORSE!!!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

i just cannot look at that without my whole body just crumpling and the tears start again. to knowingly cause such pain-there isnt a punishment strong enough for these men. i agree with the above statement the laws are better than they were, but you get a stiffer penalty for not using your turn signal in your car-what the h*** is up with us as a country that we allow these attrocities with a slap on the wrist?????
the horses are at the hooved animal sanctuary in Harvard Illinois-i checked on them this morning-no answe yet=dont see how the animal in the photo has survived.

i am so glad i have this forum and you people to talk about this with


----------



## nascarcats (Aug 5, 2008)

They need the judge from NYC that forced a woman to spend the night alone in Central Park. She abandoned kitties there :evil: . The judge told her that she would spend the night in Central Park with no food, no water and no blankets and listen to the bad sounds that could come and get you in the middle of night as part of her punishment. We need more like him protecting our animal friends.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

we are definatly going to have to change the way we as americans handle these cases-laws have got to be toughened up and like nascarats said get inventive with punishment=even with these 2 horrid men being charged with felonies it wil be aslap on the wrist-i havent heard anymore about how these guys are doing-the sanctuary will give info once the horses are stabilized.


----------

